# ow ow ow



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I went out riding with Rozzy and his buddies this weekend. I haven't had a really good ride since last year so....my back, arms, thumb and legs really feel it. Thanks Rozzy!

Unfortunately it's going to be about a month before I can go out again so the next time I go I'm going to feel it again. Oh well, that's the price you pay to have fun, eh?

3 guys from work went to the same general area but were riding on their own. They're feeling it too. One guy's brakes locked up sending him flying over the handle bars. His quad ended up on it's nose and then went completely over. Sorry, no pictures or video from this one.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Sounds like you Canadians get out of shape from laying around all winter eh?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> Sorry, no pictures or video from this one.


Slacker........ :bigok:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i ride atleast every other weekend if not more and i get sore after every ride. if u not sore u not ridin hard enough:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Sounds like you Canadians get out of shape from laying around all winter eh?


We's drives in the snow all winter eh!, we beez drivin' the sleds and quads 24-7 unless we's can't shovel our way out da door but gets out the shape from allz the beerz we be drinkin' in da ot summer sun eh!

But tanks for azkin!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

You know it was a good ride when your still feelin it the next day.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Sounds like you Canadians get out of shape from laying around all winter eh?


Nah, we just ride harder than you do


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I wouldnt say harder, I would say more creative, takes as much talent too get through 4 ft of water as it does through 4 ft of snow in my opinion lol. and d, I am the same way, when I went back too toba 2 weeks ago I rode the whole weekend, and the last day I could barely walk. Had too get a massage cause I was hunched over, but man was it worth it haha


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Sounds like are all just old. Haha I'm kidding typing that post wore me out. Next time we need pics.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Big D said:


> Nah, we just ride harder than you do


Ha! Good comeback


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i am 57 yrs young,an all broke up from cars running over me on my harleys, an the oldest riding buddy is my oldest son at 36yrs, youngest son 34, and the rest are in mid 20s, an belive me its a chore to keep up with this pack of mud rats, the good thing is when you get in trouble theres plenty of strong help coming to the rescue, just come off 3 day ride at red creek,yes i am sore, but ready to go agian
,


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

BigIzzy said:


> I wouldnt say harder, I would say more creative, takes as much talent too get through 4 ft of water as it does through 4 ft of snow in my opinion lol. and d, I am the same way, when I went back too toba 2 weeks ago I rode the whole weekend, and the last day I could barely walk. Had too get a massage cause I was hunched over, but man was it worth it haha


In my case it's not the water. It's the mud. Mine isn't snorkled so I have to be selective. One day I'll snorkel it and swim with the rest of you.

I'm still relatively new at this so I probably have to work harder to get unstuck, but man that's a good feeling when I do :WAYV:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Ha! Good comeback


I know


----------

